# Interior light T30 x Trail problem



## Jiversurrey (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I'm new to the forum and hope you can help.

I have today purchased a beaut of an X Trail T30 SVE 2.5L petrol with a manual box. Having previosly gone over it very carefully in the light and test driven it, I did not notice until collecting it this evening in the dark that the interior lights don't work.

All bulbs are intact and when I move the switchs to the on position (front and rear seat switches) the RED door open light lights up on the dash despite all doors being shut. The boot light does not work either.

Any clues please.

Andy


----------

